# Gas Pedal Mount



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I didn't see any other place to put this. I have a 66 GTO and I'm a little confused on how the gas pedal mounts to the firewall. I have the accelerator cable mounted to the firewall but not sure if I'm missing a bracket or something for the pedal linkage. I tried searching the forum but had no luck. picture would be helpful, thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hope this helps.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

thanks for the quick reply, the picture and diagram helped a lot, now the question is, where would I get that bracket?


----------

